# Kittens, sooo many kittens



## QueenB1958 (Apr 27, 2014)

Ok, so my friend lives in a really super rural town (I mean a complete cowtown, lives in the middle of a field kinda town) and she has a problem with stray cats. It started because her neighbors are crazy and had a few cats that were not fixed. Fast forward about two years, and there are so many offspring from the original few, that they've stared to spill into my friends yard. She knows what a sucker I am for animals, so whenever there's a new litter I go over and make sure they're all healthy and have food and everything. Now I foster for a dog rescue and this last winter when a litter of kittens was born outside in the middle of a snowstorm, I call the girl who owns the rescue to see if she knew anywhere I could bring them so they'd be warm and safe. (I can't take them because my dog has a deep seeded prejudice against cats) So my friend who owns the rescue said she would take them and put them in one of her foster homes which she did. Now, all four of those babies are spayed/neutered and adopted (yay!) but she still has the mom. A couple of days ago, my friend with all the strays called me and said she has yet another llitter of kittens. So I went over and brought some kitten food and flea meds and gave them a once over to make sure they're hydrated and what not. I gave my rescue friend a call just to tell her that there was another litter of kittens, and if someone was to express an interest on wanting a kitten, to give them my number. What I didn't expect, was to get an earful from her. She was saying how she couldn't take them (I wasn't even asking her to) and how I wasn't capable of finding good homes for them, and how rescuing cats is basically a waste of money. This is a woman who hand picked me to foster a dog with some serious behavioral issues after his first foster home couldn't handle him. Now, all of a sudden, I'm an incapable idiot. I still can't believe she would chastise me like that, when I only want to get these cats good, safe homes. Looks like I'll be finding a new rescue to foster for!!!(Ps, if anyone in the Rochester, NY area is looking for the a kitten, I know of three)


----------

